# Show us your Slim Line Tank Schwinn



## cyberpaull




----------



## REC

Another Black cat.. Decals not applied yet


----------



## stpeteschwinn

*Early 63 Jag*

Not many of these seats out there.


----------



## island schwinn

stpeteschwinn said:


> Not many of these seats out there.




I know someone who would die to have that seat 
beautiful bike,like all you own.


----------



## how

here are ones I still have


----------



## juanitasmith13

*My 1963 Fleet... Slimline tank no horn variety*

As found; my daily driver, dependable and really comfortable. I need rear rack, headlamp, and paint. [I hate RED paint, especially candy colors]; but, red was Schwinn's all-time best seller.


----------



## mcmfw2

*65 Jag*

65 Jag


----------



## dboi4u

Here's a couple of mine mind the green one was almost brand new very few scratches and it even had the plastic cap on kickstand 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid

love that Coppertone paint on the Jaguars and Panther!


----------



## shawn57187

62 American Deluxe - As found, not cleaned yet.


----------



## antque

*1966 Schwinn Typhoon,*

My 1966 Typhoon, not cleaned yet


----------



## antque

*1966 Schwinn Panther,*

My 1966 Panther, not cleaned yet


----------



## DiverDan




----------



## jungleterry

Here's my wife and my slim tank rides .


----------



## mickeyc

This one is for sale on Detroit Craig's...

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5434058491.html


Mike


----------



## sfhschwinn

63'


----------



## Ridge Rider

Here is the Mark V I just finished

 

  and the 64 Deluxe American I bought from the second owner a few years back


----------



## Jaypem

Kick back 2 speed.
The go to bike for running to the store.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

April 1963 jaguar 

View attachment 289319


----------



## mike

My 63 Jaguar


----------



## HB Ballooner

69 Panther.......pretty much original but with a some custom accessories........I fixed this one up for riding in comfort


----------



## Ridge Rider

1964 Deluxe American


----------



## jason morton

1963 Schwinn Deluxe American

 1966 Schwinn panther I sold last summer..


----------



## Ross

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overhauler

My 62 and 63 American Deluxes


----------



## StoneWoods




----------



## modelcarjedi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi

modelcarjedi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My 62 and 66 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue6218

1963 Jaguar, one of the first 1963's built since serial number has date of 11/30/1962.  Came with a 1962 seat also.


----------



## vincev




----------



## rustystone2112

tank was painted all black when i got it, OG paint under the black


----------



## Ridge Rider

Beautiful Bicycle Mike !!!!


----------



## pedalpower17

Built in Sept 1962...it seems that those pesky Russians have put some missiles in Cuba!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

64 American deluxe


----------



## REC

The smallest Slimline in here.... so far.
Just got this one last Saturday off fleabay - Came in yesterday, will be working to get it cleaned up and back together in the next week or so (other project in progress - stand and bench tied up - Arrrgh!) Photo from ad, and then just out of the box!









REC


----------



## Greg M.

Awesome Rec! I was hoping to see a 20"er and in my favorite color for that model, black. Let me know if you get tired of looking at it, I'd be happy to take her off your hands! Nice find. 

Greg M.


----------



## modelcarjedi

REC said:


> The smallest Slimline in here.... so far.
> Just got this one last Saturday off fleabay - Came in yesterday, will be working to get it cleaned up and back together in the next week or so (other project in progress - stand and bench tied up - Arrrgh!) Photo from ad, and then just out of the box!
> View attachment 408780
> 
> View attachment 408781
> 
> 
> REC




I like that bike!!! I'm building its big brother 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REC

Greg M. said:


> Awesome Rec! I was hoping to see a 20"er and in my favorite color for that model, black. Let me know if you get tired of looking at it, I'd be happy to take her off your hands! Nice find.
> 
> Greg M.






modelcarjedi said:


> I like that bike!!! I'm building its big brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you know these come in three sizes? - I now have all three - Smile = 26", Chuckle = 24" and Laugh yer a$$ off = 20"

Can't wait to get them all finished and have a family photo

REC


----------



## Barkeep




----------



## REC

REC said:


> The smallest Slimline in here.... so far.
> Just got this one last Saturday off fleabay - Came in yesterday, will be working to get it cleaned up and back together in the next week or so (other project in progress - stand and bench tied up - Arrrgh!) Photo from ad, and then just out of the box!
> View attachment 408780
> 
> View attachment 408781
> 
> 
> REC



It's back together and a little different now, but still the same idea across the board...



REC


----------



## modelcarjedi

Just finished this over the weekend. I just love the slimline tank 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

Anyone have a 68 campus green Panther fs?? Pls panther paint nice original condition. .thanks for everyone's time.


----------



## Ross

. Hope to get to this one soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overhauler

Here is a couple of flamboyant red Fleets, a 26" and a 20". Alot of the 20"ers were converted into stingrays back in them days.


----------

